# Calcutta Bamboo Fishing Poles?



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone use Calcutta bamboo for fishing poles anymore. If so what can you tell me about them.

I never have but I'm thinking about trying them out on some inshore fishing but I understand they are not many places that have them anymore. Also, what is the difference between a a bamboo fishing pole and the cane poles that I've fished with.

One location I found is A.C.E. Thatch & Bamboo, Inc. in Groveland, Fl. Does anyone know anything about this Company.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 10, 2011)

When I was a Teenager .. We,d take stout Calcutta Poles with aboout 3 ft of heavy line on it and pull jigs round the Bridge Pilings for Snook. Folks did the same for Bass in the heavy Lilypads. Skittering it was called.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 11, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> When I was a Teenager .. We,d take stout Calcutta Poles with aboout 3 ft of heavy line on it and pull jigs round the Bridge Pilings for Snook. Folks did the same for Bass in the heavy Lilypads. Skittering it was called.



 Thanks for the reply.
I'm beginning to think there isn't many around, anymore, that has used the Calcutta.

The place in Groveland advertises, them for $15.00 each but you have to purchase them in lots of 5 plus S/H and I was  wanting to get some info on how well they hold up, to catching fish up to possible 3-5 lbs., mostly sheephead, using coated, wire leader line that would be about 8-16 inches shorter than the pole.  

I remember a fishing show using them, with a top water lure. They also had a short line and would dribbled the end of the pole on the water surface, to make it look like a small fish were chasing a school of minnows, as they trolled along the edge of a river.
It was amazing that such large fish could be caught and landed with such a rig.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 11, 2011)

Used them for sheephead on the jetties in Fernandina back in the 60s.  They were tough poles.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 16, 2011)

3 to 5 Pound Fish.. Crack the Cooler Lid open and just Body Slam Them into it. We,de do 15 to 25 Pounders.. Best hold on tight for Them Big uns.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 16, 2011)

Forgot to mention.. We cut Bamboo Poles Ourselfs . Thick ones, Big Round as a Tennis Ball at the Butt sometimes .I got a Stand of Bamboo growing 600 Yards away right now.. Come get some 50 Footers .


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 16, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> Forgot to mention.. We cut Bamboo Poles Ourselfs . Thick ones, Big Round as a Tennis Ball at the Butt sometimes .I got a Stand of Bamboo growing 600 Yards away right now.. Come get some 50 Footers .



Thanks for the offer and if it wasn't as far as it is, I'd gladly take up your offer. There are a lot that can be found around here but they are the reed cane type which are thin walled and can be broke,  relatively easy, with your hands.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 16, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> 3 to 5 Pound Fish.. Crack the Cooler Lid open and just Body Slam Them into it. We,de do 15 to 25 Pounders.. Best hold on tight for Them Big uns.


Now that's what I'm talking about doing, Thanks!!!


----------

